# Chagrin River Smallmouth



## BrodeTheToad (May 11, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone been catching smallmouth yet on the Chagrin? I've been catching a few steelhead still, but I'm trying to get some smallmouth if their in


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I've not been on the chagrin but I've caught lake runs out of 3 other tribs, so they're certainly in there as well. Cover lots of water, two weeks ago they were grouped up but now they are spread out


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

My buddy been hitting Edgewater casting the rocks and blasting largies and smallies


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Wind coming out of northeast probably has the water along the shore dirtied up today though


----------



## BrodeTheToad (May 11, 2018)

kapposgd said:


> Wind coming out of northeast probably has the water along the shore dirtied up today though


Yeah I'm sure of that, and all this upcoming rain is surely gonna destroy the river for a the near future


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

The smallmouth bass bite was on fire the last month pretty much. I catch them everyday but there are less giants out there than there were a couple weeks ago it seems. I'm still hooking/catching some bigger bass but not the same numbers. I stood next to 4 guys, all of us fishing politely shoulder to shoulder just smacking them over and over again. I'd say get out there. Good luck!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Like Tio said it was really good last month. I got a bunch of nice ones. The bite does seem to be slowing up now. Usually when i nottice lots of sheephead ( like now) entering the lower rivers it usually spells the end of the real good smallie bite. However there are def some still in the rivers just gota search them out.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

I fished both rivers today (Grand and Chagrin). I landed some nice steelhead and smallies from both. I just came in from the rain but I didn't want to!


----------



## PaddlePLX (Oct 7, 2014)

how far up do smallies run?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Likely as far as they can go. I have caught them and sheephead by the polo fields on the chagrin


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You'll catch them, upstream, for miles and miles, as far as they can ghio streams are crazy that way. If the water's clean enough,and movin', you'll find smallies. --Tim


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

There are resident river smallies in there too. I fished mid-summer at the South Chagrin Reservation and caught a smallie and a sheephead. Both about a pound and a half. Now is the time to get the lake run ones though. Not sure how far up those will run.


----------



## BrodeTheToad (May 11, 2018)

bdawg said:


> There are resident river smallies in there too. I fished mid-summer at the South Chagrin Reservation and caught a smallie and a sheephead. Both about a pound and a half. Now is the time to get the lake run ones though. Not sure how far up those will run.


Once the river's cleaned up a bit I'll make a trip out somewhere. I've had too many bad experiences in the chagrin when it's high and muddy like this...


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Bdawg, i was talking about lake runs not the residents. Sheephead run up the river from the lake too


----------

